# My first carving went nuts!



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,
This is my first carving and it was supposed to be this old man gnome; wise and mysterious. Well, it all was coming along until I notices one of the arms was just not right. I made several adjustments, the last one, tying to make it look like he is holding his robe. The problem is that every thing I have done to fix the problem so far has not prevented this wise gnome to look like a pervert reaching down his pants, scratching his nuts or maybe even worse! Is there a way to return this gnome's dignity back to him or should I just donate him to a poll dancer's association or a porno shop?


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

put a pouch or pocket there and pretend THAT's what he's got his hand in…. instead of his pants.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Look good to me! The eyes are a little freaky. Do they follow you around the room?


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 Charlie…..

or

Call him the old man noel "Al Bundy".....not so wise and not so mysterious….

Sorry, fan of Married with Children when it was on and that was the first thing that popped in my mind. Nice work by the way !


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Haha, I think you should roll with it and pretend it was intentional. It will give a nice chuckle to anyone who sees it.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I know, he doesn't look too happy with what he feels down there. Maybe he feels guilty?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

He's got a bit of a grimaced look on his face….maybe there's an underlying reason his nuts are itchy??

Regardless…for your first try at carving, I'd say that's pretty damn good. Itchy nuts or not! LOL!!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

He looks pretty intense to me. Like an old hippie with a goatie staring you down while he tosses.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What times are these when a man or gnome can't scratch his balls?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhh, Rick… Thanks for the right spelling. noel is a Christmas thing..not a gnome.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> I know, he doesn t look too happy with what he feels down there. Maybe he feels guilty?
> 
> - mrjinx007


or maybe he's shocked that he can't find it down there!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

John, he will eventually have blue eyes that among other things will light up with a motion sensor. Hmmm, one way to freak out those unruly neighborhood kids; a flashing gnome!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Mr jinx,all joking aside,I would be happy if my first carving was in proportion and presentable,it sounds like you enjoyed carving it,so it's all good.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Ken, I really did and thanks to LJ, freddy1962, I think I might be able to repair the guy. Carving would be an excellent alternative to furniture making during winter months.


----------

